# Any of you gone to a prostitute?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

eee


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 has experience with escorts


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

This probably isn't helpful, but my thoughts on the matter have always been: why bother? It's probably not much better, if any, than self-gratification, which is a hell of a lot cheaper and quicker. The second after you "finish," you'll probably get depressed and start wondering why you just blew a chunk of your paycheck on _that_. I feel like there's no substantial advantage over taking care of business at home unless it's a consensual (for reasons other than monetary) act with someone who can at least pretend to care about you.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

anomalous said:


> This probably isn't helpful, but my thoughts on the matter have always been: why bother?


Because it's with a real girl. Something some of us on here will most likely never get to experience any other way.

I've thought about using an escort before, but I've never been serious enough about it to actually go beyond looking at escort websites and the girls profiles. Ironically enough, I'm much too anxious to even do such a thing.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> I'm thinking about going to a massage parlor. They're all over the place in the city I currently reside in.
> 
> I'm about to turn 25 and kind of just want to get it over with. It won't be as good as a real relationship, surely, but my chances of having that don't seem good at all right now. No one really likes me nor wants to be around me. I don't feel much hope anymore for the future.
> 
> ...


Please forgive my ignorance on the subject but I thought these massage places only did ahem--- hand jobs,, not all the way you know.

But I'm only just a silly girl so what do I know of these things :hide


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would never go to a prostitute. I'd rather die a virgin, personally. 

I have my own morals, and sex outside of a relationship is a no-no for me, personally. Not that I've ever been anywhere near a relationship.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Futures said:


> Because it's with a real girl. Something some of us on here will most likely never get to experience any other way.
> 
> I've thought about using an escort before, but I've never been serious enough about it to actually go beyond looking at escort websites and the girls profiles. Ironically enough, I'm much too anxious to even do such a thing.


I hear you on the too anxious thing, lol.

I'm pretty sure I'll never be able to obtain consensual sex either, but I still don't see a hooker as a reasonable alternative. I mean, on the surface "it's a real girl" sounds like a convincing argument, but I have a hunch that without any sort of emotional intimacy, or at least a legitimate sense that the other party is enjoying the deed, it will be a big letdown.

In real life, guys who've had sex invariably talk it up as the be-all end-all of life, but I think that speaks more to societal pressures than their actual impressions and experiences. Online (here and elsewhere) I've seen numerous guys describe their first time as rather underwhelming -- particularly in the case of one-night stands. If the physical act itself was as earth-shatteringly amazing as society hypes it up to be -- and as OP is probably envisioning it as -- I doubt we'd ever hear those types of comments. JMHO.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mbp86 said:


> MavenMI6Agent009 has experience with escorts


:duck thanks for mentioning that. Ive been with a number of escorts now but not recently. we all need outlets. I wish i could do something about it but im happy i could at least masturbate.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I understand your frustration, and share some of it as a decade-older virgin, but it's just not a good idea. Like "anomalous" said, you'll regret it. You're also assuming that you'll get sex from a massage parlor, when from what I understand just getting a "happy ending" is difficult (they had a segment on "Manswers" about it). Ask a reputable massage parlor about that and you'll be thrown out. 

If you're so desperate, why not put an ad on Craigslist (not in escort services, but regular personals) laying out your position of inexperience and asking any woman who wants to help you out to contact you? Do a search right now for "virgin" in the "m4w" section, and you'll find several older guys doing the same. If you view Craigslist as sleazy, what you're considering is far sleazier. You might even get a conventional dating situation out of a Craigslist plea.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Craigslist services


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

anomalous said:


> In real life, guys who've had sex invariably talk it up as the be-all end-all of life, but I think that speaks more to societal pressures than their actual impressions and experiences. Online (here and elsewhere) I've seen numerous guys describe their first time as rather underwhelming -- particularly in the case of one-night stands. If the physical act itself was as earth-shatteringly amazing as society hypes it up to be -- and as OP is probably envisioning it as -- I doubt we'd ever hear those types of comments. JMHO.


It really depends on the situation. But sex wouldn't so hyped up if it wasn't good. You wouldn't see hookers charging $1500 if sex wasn't worth it. You wouldn't see Victoria Secret being a big business. You wouldn't see infomercials (sometimes commercials) selling penis pills. In some cases, sex with certain people would be totally underwhelming if the chemistry wasn't there. But if it is, sex is very, very good.

And that's what you have to expect from prostitution, it's gonna be simply empty ****ing, only primitive emotions in play. There's nothing wrong with that, I personally enjoy a pure ****, but if you want something more meaningful, like a connection, you are not gonna find it with a hooker. It's a mere business transaction, you pump, once you are done, that's it. And you have to be prepared to blow some money, so go cheap, like on craigslist. You'll get a good deal. And hooker provide condoms so don't worry about that. Personally though, if you haven't had a honest relationship, I would still wait to experience that because it's worth it to experience it, even though your heart will eventually be ripped into thousand of pieces. You are a good looking intelligent guy, it'll happen. Before I went to my first hooker, I had a few long-term relationships and a couple of one-night stands. After that, I been to a hooker a few more times and it kinda distorted my thinking all for a cheap release. I haven't been laid for "free" since. In fact, that's exactly what I mean.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

*call girls in ads*



Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It really depends on the situation. But sex wouldn't so hyped up if it wasn't good. You wouldn't see hookers charging $1500 if sex wasn't worth it. You wouldn't see Victoria Secret being a big business. You wouldn't see infomercials (sometimes commercials) selling penis pills. In some cases, sex with certain people would be totally underwhelming if the chemistry wasn't there. But if it is, sex is very, very good.
> 
> And that's what you have to expect from prostitution, it's gonna be simply empty ****ing, only primitive emotions in play. There's nothing wrong with that, I personally enjoy a pure ****, but if you want something more meaningful, like a connection, you are not gonna find it with a hooker. It's a mere business transaction, you pump, once you are done, that's it. And you have to be prepared to blow some money, so go cheap, like on craigslist. You'll get a good deal. And hooker provide condoms so don't worry about that. Personally though, if you haven't had a honest relationship, I would still wait to experience that because it's worth it to experience it, even though your heart will eventually be ripped into thousand of pieces. You are a good looking intelligent guy, it'll happen. Before I went to my first hooker, I had a few long-term relationships and a couple of one-night stands. After that, I been to a hooker a few more times and it kinda distorted my thinking all for a cheap release. I haven't been laid for "free" since. In fact, that's exactly what I mean.


 What about call girls. I had a friend give me a newspaper and it had an ad with a picture on it. Saying looking for regulars. And you pay them so much per hour. Are they cops or are they really escort or call girls. I wouldn't want one to show up and then have the police knock on my door sending me to jail for solication. Can anybody answer this question?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ChadsWick1234 said:


> What about call girls. I had a friend give me a newspaper and it had an ad with a picture on it. Saying looking for regulars. And you pay them so much per hour. Are they cops or are they really escort or call girls. I wouldn't want one to show up and then have the police knock on my door sending me to jail for solication. Can anybody answer this question?


You could never say never but it's EXTREMELY unlikely they any of them are police. The police might do a few sting operations here and there, but soliciting prostitution isn't that big of a crime. I'm not saying be careful because you always have to be a bit paranoid, but they are who they claim because if they aren't, someone else could. Go on craigslist, they're a lot of options.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I have no moral issues with prostitution. I think the only thing stopping me, aside from being broke, is that I don't think I am capable of no-strings-attached sex. If I could separate sex from intimacy, and I had the money, I'd have probably done it by now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, and we're in love. This was in high school. Too bad I haven't seen her since.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The fact that it is illegal makes for an unsafe environment imo for both parties involved and I wouldn't do anything in such an environment.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Drella said:


> I was in Vegas recently and I seriously considered a desperate search for a male escort, just to get it over with. Unfortunately, I was there with someone else and it's not like I could have said, "Oh, yeah, the oiled down guy in the leopard banana hammock... that's Eduardo, my, uhh... he's here to fix the tv. Just go down stairs for half an hour and play some slots, AND UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES OPEN THE DOOR." We would've had awkward, painful relations_,_ followed by me_ rePHresh_ing my way out of a UTI. As cringeworthy as that sounds, I would probably have prefered that over what I'm facing, currently. The older women get and stay virgins, the harder their, uh, something or other is to break. Mine's probably hardened into a nice Naugahyde shell by now, so it'd be like battle-ramming a concrete door. It's just as well; I doubt I could have found a straight one, anyway. Eh, whatever.


Drella-

You don't want to wait until menopause, when it would indeed get more difficult if you've never been with a man. However, otherwise, it does not get more difficult for a woman. Physiologically, a 32 year old doesn't have it more difficult than a 16 year old. Meanwhile, as a woman, you really want to have a quality experience. Remember that your gender needs more than we males do to enjoy sex.

There are plenty of guys out there, such as myself, who think that it is sexy for a woman to be a virgin. I'd love to deflower you myself, but my wife would object!!! Look for a nice guy you can feel good with, not a male escort. Work on yourself, with a good therapist as needed, so you can find a suitable man.

To All-

I lost my virginity myself to a hooker at age 18. I don't regret it, but I don't encourage others to do so. It was just a job for her before looking for her next customer. It's better to be with someone you can spend time leisurely with, and who wants to be with you for you--not your money.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish they made prostitution legal in more states than Nevada.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, ive had sex with several escorts, with varying results.......im not ashamed either.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Varying results?


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Self-gratification takes care of my desire for sex and I don't feel like I'm missing out on much there. The thing that stings the most about never having been in a relationship with a girl is that no girl wants to have anything to with me. Paying somebody to pretend to like me is bull****. I want true love and friendship which money can't buy.

Do what you want, though.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> Varying results?


Yes.

Some were professional, some were not i.e. telling me to hurry up......unfortunately the hottest ones were usually the least professional, and the 'not so hot' ones were very professional.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Some were professional, some were not i.e. telling me to hurry up......unfortunately the hottest ones were usually the least professional, and the 'not so hot' ones were very professional.


Wow, I would have never expected that.

Do you regret it?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nathan18 said:


> Wow, I would have never expected that.
> 
> Do you regret it?


I kinda regret some of the crappy ones, but i try to look at it as that i gained experience from it.



Cerberus said:


> Well, here I am -- still technically a virgin at 25. The world didn't blow up, alarms haven't gone off everywhere, there were no articles in the newspaper documenting how I've failed to live up to societal expectations, people haven't come to take me away to put me in a freak show, my family hasn't shunned me, and, mostly, people just don't care. I need to get over myself.


So are you gonna go to the massage parlour?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Riles said:


> I wish they made prostitution legal in more states than Nevada.


Technically it's only legal in 10 counties in Nevada. Even in Las Vegas it's illegal.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I couldn't do it. And not because of a moral dilemma.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I know my posts are usually ignored, but what about my idea with making a plea on Craigslist, from earlier in the thread? Don't any of you guys believe that's a good idea if you're extra desperate? I've even considered it. It's certainly better than going to some who-er.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Craigslist wouldn't work for me. I am far less interested in the sex thing and far more wanting of the intimite relationship. Need a proper girlfriend for that.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Putting out a Craigslist posting advertising your situation is far better than visiting a scuzzy, clock-watching, disease-carrying who-er. You wouldn't necessarily be begging, but looking for someone who is understanding of the predicament of a guy with social problems who is desperate for some physical and social companionship. It'd be more or less the same as a personals ad, just that you're laying out more (embarrassing) information about yourself than is usually revealed. 

If I ever do one of these ads, my hope would be not to find some instant/guaranteed sex (although that'd be fine, too), but rather a dating situation where I don't have to have a pretense of normalcy. And unless you put your name in the ad, none of your friends could ever know you posted it.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I was reluctant to post here but did want to share so, I went to one 3 months ago after a long time of not having sex and a lot of thought. 

Basically, it was not a good experience for me personally. I wasn't attracted to her at all, she was overweight (she was also local and affordable compared to the others though). There was another woman in her flat which I wasn't expecting though I can understand her being there for her friends/co-workers safety incase they get a crazy punter. Still when you are expecting a discreat service it goes against that. The room had three doors which was freaking me out.

and so far as sex went I was expecting her to be 'pro' in quite a literal sense but it was not very good. I ended up finishing myself off. I've had better, you know...

Sorry if I sound like a horrible man-pig and I've probably told too much again but that's how it happened. I'd rather of stayed at home and had a better time by myself and saved 80 quid. I learnt something from it though. First it's not for me and it's not as good without physical and emotional attraction. I'd rather wait now.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I guess going to one could get you past the mental hurdle of what sex actually feels like. And then you can realize how much sex is "over-rated" unless it's with someone you actually care about.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I probably would have done it by now had it not been for the price lol.

Perhaps it's sad and pathetic (I can already tell some are thinking that :b), but when one has never been intimate it sort of moves from something stupid to a possibility.

I still have 2 weeks if I decide to do it... (still have apartment to myself), been wavering.

The people that say its pathetic are 
A) in relationships
B) don't have the problem of lack of intimacy

maybe I'm projecting my fears again, **** if I know...


----------



## Gemini32 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> Why is it better? I don't want to beg for something. I'd rather just pay for it. And there's also the fear of someone I know seeing an ad from me asking for help.


Instead of taking the easy way out.. why dont you try and talk to girls and put yourself out there. Work yourself to make yourself better overall. Im sure you can do it. Just a matter of time and effort. What state are you in anyways?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Another necrobump thanks to a spammer (post deleted)*


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

nah, They come to me... very much jokin


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ironically, having a history with hookers could damage your chances of having an actual relationship. Most women don't want to be with a guy who's been frequenting prostitutes. You could always lie about it, but it isn't hard to figure out especially if a guy had severe SA. :/ I think is also creates more of a dissociation between sex and emotion, & many people end up feeling worse about themselves for buying physical affection. It's unhealthy on a level, especially for people who already have problems with self-esteem and positive interactions with people.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Ironically, having a history with hookers could damage your chances of having an actual relationship. Most women don't want to be with a guy who's been frequenting prostitutes. You could always lie about it, but it isn't hard to figure out especially if a guy had severe SA. :/ I think is also creates more of a dissociation between sex and emotion, & many people end up feeling worse about themselves for buying physical affection. It's unhealthy on a level, especially for people who already have problems with self-esteem and positive interactions with people.


I'm interested to know how you would figure it out. Would you just automatically assume? For all we know some of the guys posting about how they would never do such a thing, and their soul needs to be in it, etc. could be frequenting prostitutes or have done so at some point in time, or would if they had the opportunity. Most guys would lie about it out of self preservation and I would be willing to bet that we would never know the difference. I don't like thinking about it because frankly it creeps me out. At least with a one night stand it's unlikely that either party has been with 100's - 1,000's of people. Ick.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Never have and never will. I'll stick with masturbation or one night stands.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No I haven't, I did go to Amsterdam years ago and nearly got dragged inside one of the brothels though. I was thinking on the way there, oh yes I'll lose my cherry with a hot Dutch babe. But when it came to being there, I found it all a turn-off plus I was anxious as hell. I couldn't have gone through with it, no way, especially *paying* someone to be my first time like that.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've never been to a prostitute, people say it's the oldest profession in the world and there's still a widely accepted sub-culture developed around it.

But it's gone to far over to the wrong side of being alright for me.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nope never, if I was a rich man I would think about going to see one(and old too) but sadly I am not, at the end of the day the girl is only interested in your money


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

The prostitutes are just doing a job, that shouldn't be news. It's probably just like any other working population in that some are nice and some aren't, some are happy with their jobs and some aren't. Since a lot of SAers have sex issues that are tied up with self-esteem and emotional neediness it might be hard to just treat it for what it is. It seems like the way to make it worth paying for is if they are basically porn actresses but instead of seeing on a screen you pay to feel it on your body. So if you can treat it as just a really good masturbation tool and think it's worth paying for a physical thrill then maybe it might be fun. But that's probably a big "if" for a lot of people. Maybe for some people it would make them more confident about a real sexual experience since they would have already had a "practice run" or just feel more successful just from the physical experience. But if you secretly hope the sex worker will be your gf then definitely don't do it. You can't buy that. Unless you're really rich...haha. Anyway, all jokes aside if you can't separate the sex from your emotional needs which I'm guessing are huge it can't work for you.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Losing your virginity doesn't change anything.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

jagmusic said:


> Losing your virginity doesn't change anything.


Well its one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't do it.

You will find someone one day, and imagine telling them you lost your viginity to a ***** who has sex for money!!! grosssssss


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would never. It's gross!


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

It's starting to look more appealing. Prostitution is one of the only professions that is at least honest about what it's about.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Never.

Maybe I haven't reached the point of desperation yet, but I would not do it even if I had the money.

It seems like taking the easy way out.


I think of this as a challenge which is to be overcome and I'm willing to do it the difficult way.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a question about escorts. Do they usually have a 'workplace' where the sex happens, or do they come to your place, or something else? I don't know because I've never used one. I'm curious though. Hopefully someone who has experience in this area will reply


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No, see i am too much of a ***** even for that.


----------



## shazala (Apr 5, 2011)

dailygrinder said:


> I have a question about escorts. Do they usually have a 'workplace' where the sex happens, or do they come to your place, or something else? I don't know because I've never used one. I'm curious though. Hopefully someone who has experience in this area will reply


That depends, but unless explicitly stated on their website, you should assume that they only make outcalls. (your place or a hotel room)

And yesterday I've been with a prostitute. Again. It was awesome. :clap:boogie:teeth


----------



## jhnmichle (Apr 29, 2011)

i don't believe in these activities.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Ironically, having a history with hookers could damage your chances of having an actual relationship. Most women don't want to be with a guy who's been frequenting prostitutes. You could always lie about it, but it isn't hard to figure out especially if a guy had severe SA. :/ I think is also creates more of a dissociation between sex and emotion, & many people end up feeling worse about themselves for buying physical affection. It's unhealthy on a level, especially for people who already have problems with self-esteem and positive interactions with people.


Like having lots of previous partners damages a girl's chances of having an actual relationship (the whole '****' stigma). The prostitute patrons would do the same thing those women do. Lie to future partners about their sexual history.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

heroin said:


> Like having lots of previous partners damages a girl's chances of having an actual relationship (the whole '****' stigma). The prostitute patrons would do the same thing those women do. Lie to future partners about their sexual history.


You shouldn't let it though. People make all kind of choices one can disagree with, why should they be punished for what they have done in their past? It's not fair.

But in a way, she's right, it does create a disassociation between sex and emotion and it's not very healthy. What she said is partly the reason I haven't really tried to pursue anything in years. I eliminated myself from most women and while I'm a pretty degenerate individual, I'm not degenerate enough for degenerate women if that makes any sense. I done some pretty morally questionable acts and prostitution is merely one of many. No women with the right mind would accept me based on my history. The few women I talked to and they realize some of my behaviors, they had no interest. I can't say I blame them.

All the guys that chose to not go to one, they're on the right path. The price you pay is too steep.


----------



## fdsafdsaf (Jan 17, 2011)

If you can afford it, why the hell not?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

the average escort has about 900 clients a year. I might regret it.


----------



## fdsafdsaf (Jan 17, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> the average escort has about 900 clients a year. I might regret it.


Condom is a must ofcorse


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't afford a prostitute. I am also a virgin. After reading through this thread, even if I had the money, I'm not sure I'd go through with a prostitute anyway. 

Not only is it illegal, I am afraid of having sex with a stranger-type girl on the first night I meet her. It would be awkward for me to go in there with the sole intention being sex for money for her. I just read about how condoms don't prevent HPV, genital warts or herpes. I also read that the average prostitute has 900 customers. So, I kind of put these things together: hundreds of partners means there is a darn good chance she has some kind of STD, and it could be one of the three I listed. One night of sex doesn't seem worth the risk of months of itching my balls.

I do admit I want to get sex out of the way. It's just I don't like the idea of having sex with one for the reasons I listed. I'd much rather have sex with a girl I can trust. The problem is that would be a lot harder for me to court a girl because I'm so anti-social.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

not yet, maybe someday.


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)

Futures said:


> Because it's with a real girl. Something some of us on here will most likely never get to experience any other way.
> 
> *I've thought about using an escort before*, but I've never been serious enough about it to actually go beyond looking at escort websites and the girls profiles. Ironically enough, I'm much too anxious to even do such a thing.


Do this!

Nothing wrong with getting an escort for a night. Most times the real good places will give you the "girlfriend experience".

Check your local phone book and go with real agencies. Don't take up with any of the "independent" ones.

I used to work in a hotel, I know these things.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

mbp86 said:


> MavenMI6Agent009 has experience with escorts


I'm going to be an escort but not the prostituting kind. I'm mainly wanting to be a dominatrix.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Riles said:


> I wish they made prostitution legal in more states than Nevada.


Personally I don't see why it's illegal. It may not be the "best" sort of job to get into, but for the money(which I'm sure would be GREAT), if it were legal, I can't say I wouldn't consider it. I don't understand it though- it's not hurting anyone. The guy desperately wants sex and the woman desperately wants money, what's the harm there? :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Bonzu said:


> that's interesting. I would ask if you're clients would include both men and women but that's too personal.
> well anyway as to not reveal too much of my interest in BDSM i would like to say that even though she's ficticious lady heather from csi always... intruiged me.


Not sure who that is since I don't watch CSI. :b And I dont know a lot about it yet, I told the lady I wanna start in June though...after I move. I have to be trained for 2 weeks, which I get paid for and then I have to get some license to be able to legally do it. My guess is that most of the clients will be men. But there may be the occasional woman too.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you should wait. Seeing a hooker will not solve any problem, it will leave you feeling empty, and will end up regretting it.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> The guy desperately wants sex and the woman desperately wants money, what's the harm there? :b


You should do porn. It pays much better with less work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> This thread is old. I didn't go and don't plan on going.


...as a man definitely has the right to do. Well done. :boogie :boogie :boogie. 
And no, gentlemen, I am not being sarcastic.

We don't have to give away our milk and cookies either.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

VanDamMan said:


> You should do porn. It pays much better with less work.


I'd love to but doubt there's much paid work in porn here in Kentucky.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I thought about what the experience would be like and I always imagined me pulling up in a car and meeting a woman with long hair and a short dark skirt. Would I ever do it? No. I never really had the desire either. Sounds risky both with STDs and the law.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello22 said:


> I think you should wait. Seeing a hooker will not solve any problem, it will leave you feeling empty, and will end up regretting it.


I don't see why anyone would really regret it. It's sex, men don't usually regret sex.
Unless the woman had an STD and they didn't use protection and he caught it. Or if he was stupid and spent his life savings on prostitutes every night.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't want to go to prostitutes and pay money!
I want prostitutes to go to me and pay me their money!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Gross.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Gross.


Don't you criticize my means of profit!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Don't you criticize my means of profit!


I can't help it! How much per hour??


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I can't help it! How much per hour??


It depends. What do ya got?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> It depends. What do ya got?


Like a dollar and some bubblegum.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Like a dollar and some bubblegum.


I'll take the gum under the assumption that it's delicious. Give the dollar to a homeless man. That's prostitution charity right there.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I'll take the gum under the assumption that it's delicious. Give the dollar to a homeless man. That's prostitution charity right there.


Hm, it's ABC bubblegum (Already been chewed). I hope that's okay... Prostitution charity, we may be onto something here. Now would you look at that? I get my sex, you get your bubblegum, and the homeless man gets his dollar. Everybody wins! And they said prostitution was bad, pshhh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Hm, it's ABC bubblegum (Already been chewed). I hope that's okay... Prostitution charity, we may be onto something here. Now would you look at that? I get my sex, you get your bubblegum, and the homeless man gets his dollar. Everybody wins! And they said prostitution was bad, pshhh.


......

All in favor of legalizing prostitution based on these grounds? You can't say no; sex sells.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> ......
> 
> All in favor of legalizing prostitution based on these grounds? You can't say no; sex sells.


That it does.

I'd like to be your pimp, if that's okay.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> That it does.
> 
> I'd like to be your pimp, if that's okay.


Only if I can call you Pimp Daddy-O.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Only if I can call you Pimp Daddy-O.


Sounds good. You give me all of the earnings and I pay you in bubblegum wrappers and sex. Think of the things we could accomplish!


----------



## whitesnake87 (May 8, 2009)

Freeze! Alright you two! This is a bust. Hands on your heads. We've been after you two for a long time. Take them away.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'll never go to a prostitute.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only if it were the 1920s and she were a flapper.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Way to young. Sooo not yet.
My current morals say no I will never, but if I am 25 years old and still a virgin(Which I won't be, Lord Jesus I hope I won't be) then.. my morals might change.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

No...I can't go into a place that hundreds have been before me.


----------



## bbowden (May 12, 2011)

I am 19 and lost my virginity to a prostitute earlier this year.
I didn't care what she looked like.
I was very suicidal and wanted to lose my virginity before ending it.
Haven't had sex since.
It wasn't pleasurable but nice to have a go at something you have thought about many times.
I still think about is sometimes and fantisize how it could have gone down.
It was a bit awkward.
But glad I did it.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

LOL @ ImWeird and Laura.

I could never pay for sex, although I'll admit I've contemplated hiring a high class escort. But in the end I'd probably go into a shame spiral and STD's scare the hell outta me so prostitutes aren't my thing.

But I have an acquaintance who's misanthropic (not SA, just hates people), never been in a relationship but his love for high class *****s is legendary. It's his only real hobby.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Stilla said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll never go to a prostitute.


why not ?


----------



## anxiousbunny (Jan 30, 2011)

I think there is nothing wrong in wanting to go see a prostitute. If you are nervous about the police and what not.. why not save up and travel somewhere where it is legal... Watch 'cathouse' and then fly to Moonlite BunnyRanch in Nevada . Lots of legal brothels here in Australia, too.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I would never go to a prostitute. I'd rather die a virgin, personally.
> 
> I have my own morals, and sex outside of a relationship is a no-no for me, personally. Not that I've ever been anywhere near a relationship.


i agree it's wrong :yes


----------



## Clint1988 (Nov 19, 2012)

I kinda gave up on relationships after I went on a drinking partying benge at the age of 21. I ended up drinking a lot one night and sitting with a stripper who was also drinking on the job at a popular club with lots of dancers. I was much more open and in control back then before my SA got out of control. Anyways we talked for awhile and then did some lap dances before she started kissing on my neck and nibbling on my ear and whispering that she wanted to f*** me. 

I pretty much said let's make it happen and she even helped get a taxi with part of the money I gave her for lap dances after she was off work. So we were taken to her apartment and pretty much hopped in bed and got right to it and then passed out afterwards.

It was nice and all but I did feel used a little and the hangover that followed was not good. She was nice enough to take me back to where my car was so I could drive home. I went back sometime later and found out she was fired for drug abuse or something. She was a very attractive girl and didn't look the type.

What hurts most these days is I do not feel capable of being with a woman now since the SA. I was very blessed with good looks and am actually hit on by a lot of attractive girls at work but they soon lose interest when I don't communicate back or pursue them. Good looks mean nothing when you have SA. I wish for a normal life where I can be with a good girl but I can only hope.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

laura024 said:


> I'll take the gum under the assumption that it's delicious. Give the dollar to a homeless man. That's prostitution charity right there.


A dollar and some bubblegum. Are you still in this line?


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm giving myself 4 more years until I hit the 25 mark, if I haven't lost my virginity by then I'm going to an escort, getting halfway to 30 and not doing anything with a girl would be just too ****ing depressing...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe sex is all in the mind if you can fantasize you can have great sex with a partner or a professional or on your own.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

If you betas have the balls to call an escort, can't you have the balls to talk to a normal girl? I don't get it


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I was going to call an escort until i found out that most of then have a "no black men" policy, which is stupid because money is money


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

going to, once i get my own place or job


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Brandeezy said:


> I was going to call an escort until i found out that most of then have a "no black men" policy, which is stupid because money is money


BLACK escorts do exist, do they ?

BTW; I go maybe in 2 weeks, if I got the time, sex drive and money


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sam1911 said:


> If you betas have the balls to call an escort, can't you have the balls to talk to a normal girl? I don't get it


I can talk to girls if i want to sometimes, just not about sex, love, dating, romance etc. I am too vulnerable in these topics. So i may talk about the weather or work with her. That leads no nothing of course


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I have had a lot of these experiences in the past. Probably more than a dozen. 

The first time I was suicidal and wanted to experience what all the fuss was about before dying. It was my first time. Not a great experience but not bad.

The second time, a couple of years later, I just felt so desperate and frustrated. I called an agency and paid $1k for the night. This was a really good experience. She was warm and friendly. She was young, same age as I was at the time. We did a bubble bath, ate together and did a lot of talking. I even took her out to dinner once on her birthday. We talked a lot. She wasn't a drug addict or sex slave. She was just a free spirit. She was just a very sexual person who liked hitchhiking and traveling the world without being tied down.

I felt so guilty about it. I was a good catholic kid at heart. I went to confession for the first time in years and told the priest. The priest was surprisingly much more understnading and tolerant than a lot of people here. Maybe because he has experienced the hardship of celibacy.

I've had other experiences. Some were fantastic and mindblowing. Some were horrible experiences I'd like to erase from my memory. Some girls are just naturally kind and warm. Some are rude and all business. Some were as beautiful as models. Some were so unattractive I gave them money to go away. Unless you get a recommendation from a friend it's just a roll of the dice.

Overall: It relieved my biological needs. It made me more comfortable with women in general. The experience gave me more confidence and experience. I didn't get any diseases even though I was also paranoid about it. 

What a lot of guys do is find a girl and pretend to be interested in them as a person when all they want to do is have sex. After they're done with them they dump them and move on to another. I could never do something like that.

It's actually very easy to sleep with women if you are willing to lie and deceive. But that's just not me.

Anyway, I just don't think that celibacy is healthy for men past a cetain age (27? 35?). It's up to each man to know and judge for himself when he feels like he's reached his limit.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> I have had a lot of these experiences in the past. Probably more than a dozen.
> 
> The first time I was suicidal and wanted to experience what all the fuss was about before dying. It was my first time. Not a great experience but not bad.
> 
> ...


It's also easy to sleep with women if you are up front about your intentions - e.g. "I am only looking for a friend", "I am looking for someone to have fun with but I'm not necessarily looking for something serious at this point in my life.", or "I want to **** the **** out of you." Girls are sexual beings, just like guys. If they like you, they like you - it's rarer than you think that a girl wouldn't do anything with you unless they knew they would be in a relationship. Lying is completely and utterly unnecessary.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nexus777 said:


> BLACK escorts do exist, do they ?
> 
> BTW; I go maybe in 2 weeks, if I got the time, sex drive and money


They say it too, look it up on google and you'll see what im talking about


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

rymo said:


> It's also easy to sleep with women if you are up front about your intentions


At the time I couldn't even approach a woman to talk. How would I even get into a conversation where I could make a pass like that?

And if it's so easy why do prostitutes even exist? Why would people pay for something that is easy to get for free?


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> At the time I couldn't even approach a woman to talk. How would I even get into a conversation where I could make a pass like that?
> 
> And if it's so easy why do prostitutes even exist? Why would people pay for something that is easy to get for free?


Rymo is master PUA, so waaayy over us normal or SA here guys :teeth

And for ur 2nd question, well you know there are roughly 3 types of guys who go to these women: a) handsome and/or alpha guys (wont need a hooker at all but may have not much time for a RS or dating), b) average men, maybe already married but the RS is sexually not fullfilling (they may go to a hooker in this case if they want the sex they cannot get at home or are bored with wife or have trouble), and c) SA and/or ugly men which dont have much chances with women at all (might go if their SA or ugliness does not even turn hookers away - you know the "upper" class of excorts/hookers can refuse men, they dont take anyone, eg maybe very fat ones or drunken ones etc.)

@ Brandeezy: Mh, thats depressing...... why wouldn´t black hookers not take black men?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> At the time I couldn't even approach a woman to talk. How would I even get into a conversation where I could make a pass like that?
> 
> And if it's so easy why do prostitutes even exist? Why would people pay for something that is easy to get for free?


 He thinks that just because it's easy for him it should be easy for everyone. We don't have his super-pheromones. Or his bone structure. Or whatever it is that he has.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> At the time I couldn't even approach a woman to talk. How would I even get into a conversation where I could make a pass like that?
> 
> And if it's so easy why do prostitutes even exist? Why would people pay for something that is easy to get for free?


You were implying that you were in a position with women to be able to lie to them to get sex, therefore I said that being truthful would be just as beneficial or moreso for achieving sex than lying. By stating that lying and deceiving to sleep with women was easy, I naturally assumed that you actually had experience with that - otherwise I can't imagine why you would have said it.

In other words, I wasn't commenting on how easy or difficult it is to get women in general, I was saying that if you're in a position to lie to a woman to get her to sleep with you, being truthful will have the same outcome without all the messiness that lying brings with it.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam1911 said:


> If you betas have the balls to call an escort, can't you have the balls to talk to a normal girl? I don't get it


I can talk to girls just fine, it's just that they are never interested in me in the slightest and nothing ever leads anywhere


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

rymo said:


> You were implying that you were in a position with women to be able to lie to them to get sex, therefore I said that being truthful would be just as beneficial or moreso for achieving sex than lying. By stating that lying and deceiving to sleep with women was easy, I naturally assumed that you actually had experience with that - otherwise I can't imagine why you would have said it.
> 
> In other words, I wasn't commenting on how easy or difficult it is to get women in general, I was saying that if you're in a position to lie to a woman to get her to sleep with you, being truthful will have the same outcome without all the messiness that lying brings with it.


I don't think there are many women who are interested in NSA type relationships. And if they are it's with very confident hot guys.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

AngelClare said:


> I don't think there are many women who are interested in NSA type relationships. And if they are it's with very confident hot guys.


And I'm telling you that there are plenty.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

scarpia said:


> He thinks that just because it's easy for him it should be easy for everyone. We don't have his super-pheromones. Or his bone structure. Or whatever it is that he has.


Rymo is like 6'3" I believe and apparently attractive. Those things work in his favour. But I get the sense also that he is naturally more socially intelligent and empathetic than most guys with SA. Sure I know he was inexperienced like two years ago. But I think he had the building blocks for potential. Whereas a lot of SA guys might not.

My ability to empathize and relate with people I think is limited (not impossible but limited). I've taken the Aspie test online and I scored in the high 130 range. Suggesting that I probably have a mild or mild to moderate case of Asperger's Syndrome. I don't really care about other people so much and mostly only care about myself. The reason why I keep getting rejected with women is because I don't genuinely care about people and see them as a means to achieving an end. The last time I truly felt like I cared about a girl, she was a psycho. I liked her because she fed my narcissistic needs and I have some sort of weird, ****ed up, White Knight Complex. I like drama. It's a break from mundane, ordinary life. This is why I become so absorbed into the stories in video games, movies, tv shows, anime, manga and some novels.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Some buddies of mine bought a bj for me.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> Rymo is like 6'3" I believe and apparently attractive. Those things work in his favour. But I get the sense also that he is naturally more socially intelligent and empathetic than most guys with SA. Sure I know he was inexperienced like two years ago. But I think he had the building blocks for potential. Whereas a lot of SA guys might not.
> 
> My ability to empathize and relate with people I think is limited (not impossible but limited). I've taken the Aspie test online and I scored in the high 130 range. Suggesting that I probably have a mild or mild to moderate case of Asperger's Syndrome. I don't really care about other people so much and mostly only care about myself. The reason why I keep getting rejected with women is because I don't genuinely care about people and see them as a means to achieving an end. The last time I truly felt like I cared about a girl, she was a psycho. I liked her because she fed my narcissistic needs and I have some sort of weird, ****ed up, White Knight Complex. I like drama. It's a break from mundane, ordinary life. This is why I become so absorbed into the stories in video games, movies, tv shows, anime, manga and some novels.


I don't know how this became about me, but Phoenix - you've hung out with and/or slept with several girls so to say that you have no building blocks for potential seems a bit unrealistic. Not only that but you're not in denial about your problems with empathy (in fact you mention your Asperger's ALL the time) and that's the first step towards actually gaining some new perspective on things. I would encourage you to not just blame everything on that and give up on trying to change yourself, that's a pit you don't want to fall down. But you're right, everyone with SA has different experiences growing up and different levels of difficulty with aspects of mental illness. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't keep trying.

Personally I think going to a prostitute is perfectly fine. I know people who have lost their virginity to prostitutes and they're totally healthy, normal people. They wanted to ease the burden of their virginal shame and that's totally understandable. I would have probably gone that route but I was too timid and shy to even think about making a move on that front. To me though, the only real issue becomes: "OK, now that I'm comfortable with my sexuality and I'm not worrying about that physical aspect all the time, do I continue to rely on prostitutes to satisfy those needs and neglect the social aspect of interacting with women, or do I try to transition into talking to normal girls? I didn't know how to be physical at first, but then I did. I didn't know how to talk to girls, but luckily that can also be learned, Asperger's and all".

While we're talking about Asperger's specifically:
http://www.nbcnews.com/video/rock-center/49150618#49150618


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

rymo said:


> And I'm telling you that there are plenty.


Plenty is a relative term. The NSA market is very hard for men when you see **** like THIS go down...








Everytime a hot guy like him hooks up with an unattractive woman like that, the bar gets raised higher and higher for guys. I have had sex with and had also been turned down by women who I kid you not were repulsive looking (though I've turned down women too during times where I didn't feel so desperate). I was just rock bottom desperate. I don't want to go back to that because it's the worst thing you can do to your dignity.

On the Facebook page where I came across this pic though, both the guy and the girl were made fun of by both men and women alike... Fat girls do get laid. But if people find out that you are a chubby chaser, you will get laughed at and the girl herself won't win any respect from anyone.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sam1911 said:


> If you betas have the balls to call an escort, can't you have the balls to talk to a normal girl? I don't get it


What ridiculous logic.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> Plenty is a relative term. The NSA market is very hard for men when you see **** like THIS go down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty = more than you think. And not just fat girls...but your theories are magnificently creative.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

dragongirl said:


> i agree it's wrong :yes


why? (just curious, not attacking)


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

rymo said:


> Plenty = more than you think. And not just fat girls...but your theories are magnificently creative.


Yeah not just fat girls. But even if you go after decent-looking women for NSA fun specifically, the difficulty level goes up exponentially. It would be easier to get a 7/10 girlfriend than it would be to hook up with a 5/10. Due to the laws of supply and demand. Almost every guy is interested in casual sex and far fewer women who are. So there is such a huge skew in favour of men. And the skew is even worse if there is an element of polygamy (where an alpha male will hook up with say 5 girls but each of those 5 girls only **** him).

This is why escorts typically charge $180-200/hour (many have half-hour rates. $100-120 typically). Because of the uneven skew in the supply/demand sexual market. If women were as sexually liberal as you paint them to be, men wouldn't need to see escorts so much and their rates wouldn't be that high. Escorting though is mainly a hobby for middle-aged, married men though. Young, single men typically don't have the disposable income to fuel that lifestyle. A lot of young guys have seen them. But it's either a one-off deal or an otherwise very infrequent indulgence.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Although I haven't been to one, I don't see much difference between going to a bar for sex and using a brothel or prostitute. (talking about legal)

Having said that I can't help but judge guys who use them just a bit. Its nothing against the guy, its just how I was raised and the social stigma everyone attached to it. (its hard to just flush all that away, even if I don't really care)



phoenixwright said:


> Yeah not just fat girls. But even if you go after decent-looking women for NSA fun specifically, the difficulty level goes up exponentially. It would be easier to get a 7/10 girlfriend than it would be to hook up with a 5/10. Due to the laws of supply and demand.


I don't understand why you talk about females like their one big collective hive mind and every time something happens its +1 difficulty point. Stop trying to apply laws to something so basic, you're over thinking so much, its like stressing and doing some extreme knots to tie your shoe laces, then you end up tying them together and tripping up straight out the gate, when all you needed to do was keep it standard.

This is not economics 101, its the most natural and often unpredictable basic human desires. so just treat it as such.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think I could ever go to a prostitute. Not judging anyone who does...I just could never do it. I can't do the whole nsa relationship thing. I've had a few one night stands and the reason I haven't had more than a few is because I absolutely hate the way I feel the morning after.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Elad said:


> I don't understand why you talk about females like their one big collective hive mind and every time something happens its +1 difficulty point. Stop trying to apply laws to something so basic, you're over thinking so much, its like stressing and doing some extreme knots to tie your shoe laces, then you end up tying them together and tripping up straight out the gate, when all you needed to do was keep it standard.
> 
> This is not economics 101, its the most natural and often unpredictable basic human desires. so just treat it as such.


The laws of economics do very much apply. To pretty much everyting in life almost. Relationships and sex is like unfettered capitalism. Even the most left-leaning liberal hipster women transform into raging Darwinists in matters of relationship and sex. Not saying that you need to be an alpha male. But you need to make her cut from all the applicants. Just like you need to make the cut when you interview for a job. Women are raging capitalists. In the casual sex market, there are a ****load more male applicants than female. In the relationship market, it's more balanced just like the regular job market. So if you aren't of a certain level, your best bet is to try to get a girlfriend and stay away from the NSA market. And even then, job seekers are more desperate than employers generally just like men are more desperate than women. So women, like employers, do hold the upper hand. (I would argue that in the current economy, job seekers are more desperate in the job market than men in the dating market though. Because the economy really blows right now. In the NSA market, men are bat**** desperate. Like Chinese people killing each other at an iPhone launch.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> The laws of economics do very much apply. Relationships and sex is like unfettered capitalism. Even the most left-leaning liberal hipster women transform into raging Darwinists in matters of relationship and sex. Not saying that you need to be an alpha male. But you need to make her cut. Just like you need to make the cut when you interview for a job. Women are raging capitalists.


Mutual meeting of penis and vagina. Thats it. (NSA market, lol)

It only turns into a huge scientific presentation if you make it that way, you're the one making it hard for yourself or maybe making excuses to protect your ego?

Either way, the simpler the better. You want to peel an onion? just pick up an onion peeler. Or you could dream up new theories, write a thesis and create a machine that de materializes it for you. Your choice.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> The laws of economics do very much apply. To pretty much everyting in life almost. Relationships and sex is like unfettered capitalism. Even the most left-leaning liberal hipster women transform into raging Darwinists in matters of relationship and sex. Not saying that you need to be an alpha male. But you need to make her cut from all the applicants. Just like you need to make the cut when you interview for a job. Women are raging capitalists. In the casual sex market, there are a ****load more male applicants than female. In the relationship market, it's more balanced just like the regular job market. So if you aren't of a certain level, your best bet is to try to get a girlfriend and stay away from the NSA market. And even then, job seekers are more desperate than employers generally just like men are more desperate than women. So women, like employers, do hold the upper hand. (I would argue that in the current economy, job seekers are more desperate in the job market than men in the dating market though. Because the economy really blows right now. In the NSA market, men are bat**** desperate. Like Chinese people killing each other at an iPhone launch.


+1

We think alike. I have the same kinds of theories about the similarities between economics and the relationship market. And you're completely right. There are far more men who want NSA relationships than women. If you post an ad on craigslist as a woman seeking NSA using even a below average pic you will be flooded with responses. Do the same using an average looking guy's pic and you will get absolutely nothing.

And like you said, why are escort prices so high if nsa relationships are easily attained?

The problem with the dating market is that everyone is after that same top 20%. In a room of 10 men you have to at least be the best looking or the second best looking guy. In a room of 10 men and 10 women you'll have 10 guys after 2 girls and 10 women after 2 men--16 of 20 people will leave unhappy.

As a man, your best shot is to earn a lot of money and be in the top 2% of salaries.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> +1
> 
> We think alike. I have the same kinds of theories about the similarities between economics and the relationship market. And you're completely right. There are far more men who want NSA relationships than women. If you post an ad on craigslist as a woman seeking NSA using even a below average pic you will be flooded with responses. Do the same using an average looking guy's pic and you will get absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


I disagree with your numbers it's not going to be even close to even when it comes to whose going to leave "disappointed". 20 people 10 men 10 women. 10 men are going to go after at least 8 of the women there. The 10 women though you are right, they are only going to go after the top 2 males, even willing to "share" I find this out myself. In the end, the males most likely will go home disappointed.

I definitely agree with this. It all comes down to material things and cash, especially in my country.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What does NSA stand for? :um

But, yeah...I don't think I could ever go to one, either. I would lose all self respect I have for myself...not that I have all that much.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> What does NSA stand for? :um
> 
> But, yeah...I don't think I could ever go to one, either. I would lose all self respect I have for myself...not that I have all that much.


 No Strings Attached. And no I don't think that very many women are into that. At least not with an average guy. What a stud rymo must be!!


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

scarpia said:


> No Strings Attached. And no I don't think that very many women are into that. At least not with an average guy. What a stud rymo must be!!


You're getting pretty annoying, but regardless I wasn't just talking about myself - mostly about what I've seen and heard. People date around all the time and friends with benefits or casual hookups happen ALL THE TIME. Guys on here have a very skewed view of women and what they want. Are women probably more relationship-prone than guys? I would say so, but that doesn't mean they don't enjoy casual companionship as well. Yes, a lot of women are into that. Even most of the girls on this forum who are sexually active have had casual experiences, let alone girls who are more social and outgoing.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

NSA go here to learn more about this:

http://www.nsa.gov/

:b


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

rymo said:


> You're getting pretty annoying, but regardless I wasn't just talking about myself - mostly about what I've seen and heard. People date around all the time and friends with benefits or casual hookups happen ALL THE TIME. Guys on here have a very skewed view of women and what they want. Are women probably more relationship-prone than guys? I would say so, but that doesn't mean they don't enjoy casual companionship as well. Yes, a lot of women are into that. Even most of the girls on this forum who are sexually active have had casual experiences, let alone girls who are more social and outgoing.


I had a girl offer me NSA a couple of years back. But it was a lie and I knew it. She was looking for a bf and the sex was supposed to get me hooked. She was being mean to her kitten anyway. So I adopted the kitten and the girl found some other guy who she later broke up with. She would have a much easier time getting guys if she was kinder and not 30-50 pounds overweight.

Back to the original topic- I would rather pay a prostitue than have sex with a kitten abuser.

And the other thing about prostitutes that is great is that you don't have to worry about rejection. Fear of rejection is a big problem for many guys. I really think guys who are shy about sex should go to pros before senior year of college to help them get over sexual shyness and hangups. Then senior year they can go for real girls. Because when you get out of college it gets harder and harder to hook up. College is the easiest place to hook up.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, I've never gone to a prostitute. I have too much pride to pay for sex. Also, eating vagina that has been used by hundreds of men kind of grosses me out. I guess she could eat mine though. :stu Not saying I dislike prostitutes, but I just wouldn't be interested in using one personally.

But for guys who live in Australia and are looking for a prostitute, check her out: http://sexythings-xo.tumblr.com/ (This link has nothing bad, so I better not get an infraction!) You're welcome.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

I've never been to a prostitute, and the fact that we live in a society that leads to women entering that field makes me sad. It may be one of the oldest professions, but it still seems wrong to me.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Sphere said:


> Then who are all the average guys sleeping with every weekend?


With their hand. :teeth When guys talk about their sexual experiences with male buddies, they exaggerate their numbers and lie a **** ton.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> With their hand. :teeth When guys talk about their sexual experiences with male buddies, they exaggerate their numbers and lie a **** ton.


Yeah - no one knew I was a 40 yo virgin.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I can honestly say I've never fibbed about my sexual exploits to a guy friend. I have no reason to.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

srschirm said:


> I can honestly say I've never fibbed about my sexual exploits to a guy friend. I have no reason to.


 Me neither. But they seem to know better than to directly ask me, which I appreciate- either they know I am very private or they know I am inexperienced or a combo of the two. I get some banter about a girl I like but that I can live with, it is in good humour. 
Don't know what I would do if people constantly asked me for details of my experiences. Well, i do, I wouldn't respond, but it would be awful.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Offtopic response: Phoenix - Honey the "repulsive" women probably rejected you because they knew that you felt that way about them. I do that ALL the time, a drunk boy gets handsy/flirty, and I turn him down because I know that he will regret it when he sobers up. No one wants to be something someone regrets. At least I don't... 

on Topic, I haven't and probably won't ever get an escort . I'll admit sometimes I'm so lonely I THINK about it. I mean not that I have a ton to spend but sometimes I could just use a freaking cuddle. But oh well... it is not nearly as acceptable for a woman to go out and hire an escort as it is for a guy. :-| And I know I probably wouldn't be able to do it even if it was. But sometimes I get twisted ways of thinking when I'm lonely.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

PGVan said:


> I have no moral issues with prostitution. I think the only thing stopping me, aside from being broke, is that I don't think I am capable of no-strings-attached sex. If I could separate sex from intimacy, and I had the money, I'd have probably done it by now.


Same here bro. Intimacy has to be involved for me.


----------



## TheDiviner (Mar 29, 2013)

Bunch of sanctimonious prudes on here. Don‘t knock it until you‘ve tried it.
Its just ****ing!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> The laws of economics do very much apply. To pretty much everyting in life almost. Relationships and sex is like unfettered capitalism. Even the most left-leaning liberal hipster women transform into raging Darwinists in matters of relationship and sex. Not saying that you need to be an alpha male. But you need to make her cut from all the applicants. Just like you need to make the cut when you interview for a job. Women are raging capitalists. In the casual sex market, there are a ****load more male applicants than female. In the relationship market, it's more balanced just like the regular job market. So if you aren't of a certain level, your best bet is to try to get a girlfriend and stay away from the NSA market. And even then, job seekers are more desperate than employers generally just like men are more desperate than women. So women, like employers, do hold the upper hand. (I would argue that in the current economy, job seekers are more desperate in the job market than men in the dating market though. Because the economy really blows right now. In the NSA market, men are bat**** desperate. Like Chinese people killing each other at an iPhone launch.


it's over. these forums are beyond help. shut it down. shut it all down.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

I do vaguely remember someone asking me to pay at the end of one physical interaction. Came as quite a shock that someone felt I needed to pay for such a generous gift as my body.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I once had a hooker in a chatroom tell me she was going to fly to my city to have sex with me when I was 12 once. That's about the closest I've ever come to it, haha.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

anomalous said:


> The second after you "finish," you'll probably get depressed and start wondering why you just blew a chunk of your paycheck on _that_


I never thought about it that way, but that's probably what would happen with me. Making me change my mind a little.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread was started in August, 2010 lol.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I am actually reading a book right now on the economics of sex and relationships. _Dollars and Sex_. Written by a woman. Basically she uses the laws of economics to explain sexual activity and relationship forming. And a lot of what she says coincidentally matches up with what I have been saying. The difference of course is that she does extensive research on the subject and gets paid to do it.

She actually touches upon the prostitute thing. She points out that the demand for "stranger sex" among men is far larger than for women. Men are way more willing to sleep with a woman they don't even know if they find her attractive (she's provided research to back this up). Prostitutes are able to monetize this demand. Which is why she points out that attractive prostitutes are able to charge a hefty premium for sex. Earning potential from female clients on the other hand is almost non-existent. Because hooking up with guys they barely know is not something that women tend to find appeal in. The many men who are willing to have sex with a stranger have to compete for the attention of the small number of women who are interested in hooking up with a stranger. So there is absolutely no point in a woman paying a male gigolo for sex because it's so easy to get for free to begin with. In a lot of home made videos out there, couples aside, it's mostly older homely housewives with young studs. There is an endless supply of hot guys willing to **** ugly women for free.

Am I saying that women should give it up easier? No. (More like men need to stop being so horny actually). But this is the reality of the situation. It's not all about looks, social status or even confidence though. Things like looks and other factors may be a requirement to get into a girl's pants but the most important determinant of being able to "get laid" is your ability to connect with the person. Like I said, guys are far more interested in having sex with relative strangers but women? Not so much. When a man sees a prostitute, it's because he wants sex from a hot woman and often times he will want her to feed his ego. And if she doesn't do a good job of pleasing him and feeding his ego, he fires her. It's as simple as that. Women need more than hot sex with a hot stranger generally.

Also the author pointed out that due to the high female to male ratio in college, it is FAR, FAR more easier for guys to get laid in college than in the "real world". She has data proving the relationship between female to male ratio in college campuses and the number of sexual partners that women have. Scarpia mentions this a lot. And the author of that book confirms it. When women have more options (more men to choose from), their natural inclination in general is to "hold out" versus giving it up to guys like it's going out of style.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> Also the author pointed out that due to the high female to male ratio in college, it is FAR, FAR more easier for guys to get laid in college than in the "real world". She has data proving the relationship between female to male ratio in college campuses and the number of sexual partners that women have. Scarpia mentions this a lot. And the author of that book confirms it. When women have more options (more men to choose from), their natural inclination in general is to "hold out" versus giving it up to guys like it's going out of style.


 Yes - GET THE YOUNG STUFF!!!! I tell all the guys to major - or at least minor - in getting laid in college.


----------



## lonelysonic (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd ratherhave it mean something than givin it away meaningless


----------

